# Galway city centre hotel -Recommend me one



## nad (14 Jul 2009)

Just looking for recommendation for a good city centre hotel,close to nightlife and shopping .


----------



## Leo (14 Jul 2009)

Try the Harbour or Meyrick.


----------



## Ann1 (14 Jul 2009)

www.parkhousehotel.ie/ Park House Hotel is a very nice hotel with a good restaurant.  I have no affiliation with them.


----------



## Abbica (15 Jul 2009)

second the park house, food is lovely as are the staff.


----------



## Hillsalt (15 Jul 2009)

All of the following hotels are within a few hundred meters of Shop Street and/or Eyre Square. The ones marked with *** have a car park attached.

Park House*
Meyrick (previously the Great Southern)
Imperial
Jurys*
Radsisson* 
Victoria
The Western
Foster Court*
Skeffington Arms


----------



## Ceist Beag (16 Jul 2009)

Hillsalt said:


> All of the following hotels are within a few hundred meters of Shop Street and/or Eyre Square. The ones marked with *** have a car park attached.
> 
> Park House*
> Meyrick (previously the Great Southern)
> ...



Meyrick also has a car park (they even park the car for you!).


----------



## Hillsalt (19 Jul 2009)

Ceist Beag said:


> Meyrick also has a car park (they even park the car for you!).



Where is it? I though they park cars in a public car park.


----------



## Ceist Beag (20 Jul 2009)

Hillsalt said:


> Where is it? I though they park cars in a public car park.



You could be right Hillsalt, I'm not sure where it is as they parked it for me! All I know is there was no additional cost on me.


----------



## MaryBe (20 Jul 2009)

We stayed in the Meyric earlier this year and were charged for the car park because their own car park was full.  Apparently it does not hold many cars!!.  We had to park beside the Park House Hotel car park ourselves, there was no offer of parking for us.

Did not enjoy the Meyric - preferred it when it was a Great Southern.  We are going to Galway again before Christmas and will be staying in the Park House - much nicer hotel.


----------



## lightswitch (20 Jul 2009)

If your looking for a bit of luxury you cant beat the G hotel.  I think the web site is ghotel.ie.  The place is fab.


----------



## Hillsalt (20 Jul 2009)

lightswitch said:


> If your looking for a bit of luxury you cant beat the G hotel.  I think the web site is ghotel.ie.  The place is fab.



www.theghotel.ie

Very modern hotel. Front rooms have views of a beautiful lake. Back rooms have a view of a retail park. About 2km from Shop Street though. Has been honoured with many awards for excellence.


----------



## g1g (20 Jul 2009)

don't think I'd want to pay their prices for view of a retail park


----------



## foxylady (12 Aug 2009)

Try the house hotel, that looks nice , it used to be brennans yard.


----------



## nai (12 Aug 2009)

Radisson - stayed there twice this year - great location/service/rooms etc.


----------



## Bronte (12 Aug 2009)

The food in the Radisson is terrible as is the checkout.  Park house is the best city center hotel in Galway.


----------



## sfag (24 Aug 2009)

yes. radison = plastic plants,  no Irish staff,  bad breakie.   Dont go there expecting romance. 

As for the G - its in a different league.


----------



## becky (24 Aug 2009)

My brother got married in the Raddison last year and it was by far one of the best wedding meals I've ever had. 

I had a wedding last week and the dinner was thrown at us - it was more like a fund raising dinner dance.

If I was to pick a hotel to stay in (not having much opportunity as I'm from Galway) I'd go for the G and ask for a room facing the front.


----------



## Bronte (24 Aug 2009)

The G is spectacular (love the communal areas, don't know about the rooms) as are their prices, fine if you can afford it.  I've been their twice but was not impressed with the service nor food but I did not dine in the restaurant.  Also it was not long after it opened and you need to give a hotel a year.  The front view is nice looking over Lough Atelia, but the back is a retail park.  Also it is not in Galway city.


----------



## nad (24 Aug 2009)

Well we actually stayed in the Forster Court,nice hotel no complaints,but the bar could do with a make over,Had dinner in the Parkhouse Hotel on one night which was 1st class,both of these hotels are very central and parking is available.We had coffee in the Ghotel one afternoon,fantastic furnishings,but not sure about the location ie.backing on to a retail park,and from what i saw you need to drive through the retail park to get to the car park, which at busy times would not be ideal,

By the way thank's for the suggestions.


----------

